# Shock Collar



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I need to purchase a shock collar, can someone tell me or recommend any particular brand, model. I would like to purchase a fairly good one.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Absolutely love my Tri-Tronics Classic 70 EXP. I've run hounds for nearly 30 years and have had other brands, but nothing I've owned compares to the range and reliability of my Tri-Tronics.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It's gotta be Tritronics or Dogtra. Those are the two best collars.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Dogtra and I would actually go with tritronics. the reason why is with the dogtra the power level settings on it go from 1-100. this is not a click dial it has a smooth dial and there have been more than one incident where I have inadvertently moved the knob to a higher level much higher than I would ever use on the pup that I have now. I prefer the click style power indicator and like with the tritronics you have different power levels with pushing the shock buttons either together or single depending on what level of correction you want. Just my opinion. The dogtra is a good collar I just have that one gripe with it. Everything else has been flawless with it.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tri-Tronics Trashbreaker G3. The best "shock" collar on the market with a 2 mile (real life) range and enough bite for the really stubborn dogs.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have used sportdog for many years now and love the sd-1825. it has held up great for me and i use it almost daily. it recharges in 2 hours, up to 3 dogs, tone or vibrate, fully waterproof and 1 mile range.......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> It's gotta be Tritronics or Dogtra. Those are the two best collars.


+1 I own a Dogtra two dog unit and it's been the best set-up I've ever owned. I've been playing this game for 30 years and owned about every brand there is.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

First where is it going to be used the most? Upland hunting, waterfowl, etc. 
Second what breed of dog is it going on? Lab, GSP, GWP, etc. 
Third how often is it going to be used? Once a year, twice a year, every day, etc.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > It's gotta be Tritronics or Dogtra. Those are the two best collars.
> ...


Tex is a spot on here...

Someone mentioned about the Rhestate dial. That for me is the most appealing part of the Dogtra collars. I also own Tritronics.....
For me it is much more simple to "Dial a dog up" than it is to click it up. I understand there is low mid and high on each of the 6 settings, but for instance if your on a 2 and you work through the levels and you really needed a 3 (or a 4 to be more relistic) in that time you have missed the window of its usefullness. For me it boils down to muscle memory in my thumb! I can roll it up or down pretty easy and also while the dog is being stimulated.
Now for me if you was to make a collar, with my design it would be one dial, and one button! PERIOD! I don't Beep a dog, I don't vibrate a dog, I don't warn a dog, I correct a dog!
For the TriTronics the worst thing about them is that **** switch to select what dog, 1-2 or 3.... Grundles of times I have hit the wrong dog because of it. I have threatend for years to take a hacksaw blade to it and cut it flush, but just have'nt yet....


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

shootemup said:


> First where is it going to be used the most? Upland hunting, waterfowl, etc.
> Second what breed of dog is it going on? Lab, GSP, GWP, etc.
> Third how often is it going to be used? Once a year, twice a year, every day, etc.


Mainly for pheasant hunting and a little duck hunting. Had the dog with a trainer and I just need to continue. Dog is a chesapeak (sp).
Any suggestions on best place to purchase.

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions and help. Where we pheasant hunt the range needs to be a mile at least I think. So many birds a dog gets to running.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

if you go with a sportdog, i would throw in some training sessions with the collar.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> shootemup said:
> 
> 
> > First where is it going to be used the most? Upland hunting, waterfowl, etc.
> ...


Ahh... Your flusher is running a mile? ****! I don't believe that range is a factor with a FLUSHING dog....


----------

